# Sharaf DG Customer Service



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

I just had the worst experience at Sharaf DG! They have delayed my installation and delivery of my TV and surround sound by 10 days. Ive paid and im still waiting. Has anyone else had a terrible experience with them?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that ... did they say why?

One thing I have learned around here is that ... don't expect any form of customer service ...

Best Buy / Good Guys customer service is something to be desired around here ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Make a stink and yell at the manager. Unfortunatly, being nice here, gets you sent to the back of the line, behind the yellers who are pushed to the front. Its very backwards but its just how it is.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

******s!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

wandabug said:


> ******s!


Wonkers then!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I didnt mean yell... its just your tone, not taking that 2 weeks stuff, and be firm that they are going to do it asap. If they can push you over here, they do. 

Both of my co-workers cable/internet was out. One took three weeks. The other took 3 days. You can guess who's cable got fixed... it wasnt the nice person.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with Wanda and Jynx. They are indeed wonkers  and being firm does help. Unfortunately, I'm one of those who often gets pushed to the back of the line too


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

i bought a phone from sharaf DG last week then i came home and opened the box... it was empty! like everything was in the box except the phone. good times!!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

jander13 said:


> i bought a phone from sharaf DG last week then i came home and opened the box... it was empty! like everything was in the box except the phone. good times!!!!


Sounds like my experience when I bought a camera. At least the camera was there but the case was missing! I did consider going back to the shop but weighing up the hassles, I decided against it!

The only thing I have taken back to Sharaf is a router...they sold me the wrong one and came up with all sorts of excuses, which even included Etisalat trying to steal their business  but I still got my money back!

Taking my dad out today to buy a new TV...I'll be steering very clear of Sharaf DG at this rate.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Everything I have ever bought from SharafDG (other than speaker stands) has had problems.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Customer service is appalling here, shouting does get you somewhere but staff are so used to being shouted at they develop a thick skin.

One thing that helps is to quite clearly and simply state what your intended outcome is. One time in Sharaf I was returning an electricity breaker as it wasn't earthed and making my amp hum. After explaining what was what and seeing the signs of a big arguement forming, I just said "Take this back and issue me with store credit", which he promptly did.

Another time we were in Fujeriah and got a late check out due to the fact people were all diving until the afternoon. When we went to settle the bill extra charges had been added on. The couple on holiday with us stood for 15 minutes doing the usual exasperated complaining and trying to get them to see logic. When the missus just walked up to the reception and said "Remove these charges and issue us with the correct bill" which was instantly followed by a "yes m'am". 

The trouble with Dubai isn't always the poor customer service but also what it turns you into as you instantly "take on the role" at the first speck of trouble. I've made a right fool of myself (Get the manager, now! etc) in the odd restaurant over a bill I'd thought I'd paid but hadn't.

Also one time in Plug Ins, I was about to let rip when the assistant turned round and offered a list of acceptable alternatives ie he was actually good. In in hindsight Plug Ins at Festival Centre have always been helpful, knowledgable and professional with me, try there if you've had enough of Sharaf.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I have bought a washing machine from SHaraf DG. Delivery on time and no problems (touchwood). 
Just mentioning it.


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> I'm sorry to hear that ... did they say why?
> 
> One thing I have learned around here is that ... don't expect any form of customer service ...
> 
> Best Buy / Good Guys customer service is something to be desired around here ...



I know someone who yelled the bad experience with another company through social networks like Facebook as everyone would read that. the company fixed the delay the next day!


----------



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

rsinner said:


> I have bought a washing machine from SHaraf DG. Delivery on time and no problems (touchwood).
> Just mentioning it.


Thanks for rubbing it in


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Customer service is appalling here, shouting does get you somewhere but staff are so used to being shouted at they develop a thick skin.
> 
> One thing that helps is to quite clearly and simply state what your intended outcome is. One time in Sharaf I was returning an electricity breaker as it wasn't earthed and making my amp hum. After explaining what was what and seeing the signs of a big arguement forming, I just said "Take this back and issue me with store credit", which he promptly did.
> 
> ...


I give a 5 out of 5 rating for this response :clap2:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Had my share of bad experiences with SharafDG. Everything goes well until you have to complain or return something. I have found that complaining in front of other potential customers is a good way to get what you want quickly. For example, I complained about a bluetooth headset I bought and did so at the cell phone section. The place is usually packed on Fridays, I emptied the section and forced them to solve the issue ASAP. Basically if it's going to affect their operations and sales, they'll cave.


----------



## phuzz (Dec 15, 2010)

We bought an Olimpus underwater camera which got water inside in 2 meters(it was 10 m resist) They were so surprised and first accused us of using the camera under water It took us 4 months to get information about the situation and hundred phone calls.They promised to inform us after every call but nothing for 4 months.Finally they realised that our camera was given to an other customer.But we didnt give up and went to the shop every week to fight.:boxing:After all these what we got was an old camera which was forgotten by the owner months ago.This was unacceptable of course and their manner was what made us go crazy.Anyway my husband had a really serious discussion with the manager and we got a new one.
It is so sad that u have to get things through fighting and shouting.And they were so calm while informing that our cam was given to somebody elseIt took us 6 months to get a new camera. Dont forget to keep the invoices, guarantees or whatever they give u and keep asking cause u r paying for that and money is not growing out of earth. 








khouryh said:


> I just had the worst experience at Sharaf DG! They have delayed my installation and delivery of my TV and surround sound by 10 days. Ive paid and im still waiting. Has anyone else had a terrible experience with them?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

jander13 said:


> i bought a phone from sharaf DG last week then i came home and opened the box... it was empty! like everything was in the box except the phone. good times!!!!


i am usually extremely careful when i buy appliances and electronic items in shops here: ask them to plug them in, check spare parts, make them unseal the boxes, look for scratches, and so on. if it's delivery, i make the clerk write down on the invoice the date and time (you can imagine the looks i get here where time is relative  ) and insist (a good couple of times  ) that they won't like it how far i'm going to take it if they mess up.

occasionally, i "activate" my friend saood, for whom sometimes i buy the item , "sir, it's gift for this local gentleman, please follow up on this delivery" . i tell the clerks saood will have a word with them if i'm unhappy with the service... i have no friend called saood nor do i buy things for anyone local, but this name and a couple of wallah's and yallah's work miracles every time the shop assistants are being difficult  

as a result, shops have delivered items on time (touch wood  ), and i've always been called afterwards and asked if i was happy with the delivery.   

now, i'm a thin woman who cannot possibly pose any threat, and i have a childlike voice (over the phone too  ), so i guess it's the contrast between my frail frame and the loud mouth that i can have and the things i can say (i call it "dubaispeak"  ) that makes them act the way they should. i hope i won't need anger management sessions when i've left dubai LOL 

i'd never ever used a firm tone in a shop before i came to dubai, and sadly, i found out that here it helps to show some balls when you're a woman, or service companies will walk all over you! i've become shameless lately, and i do the same with bank customer service (oh, the nightmare of calling them...)

saood can be rented, if you're interested


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

cami said:


> i am usually extremely careful when i buy appliances and electronic items in shops here: ask them to plug them in, check spare parts, make them unseal the boxes, look for scratches, and so on. if it's delivery, i make the clerk write down on the invoice the date and time (you can imagine the looks i get here where time is relative  ) and insist (a good couple of times  ) that they won't like it how far i'm going to take it if they mess up.
> 
> occasionally, i "activate" my friend saood, for whom sometimes i buy the item , "sir, it's gift for this local gentleman, please follow up on this delivery" . i tell the clerks saood will have a word with them if i'm unhappy with the service... i have no friend called saood nor do i buy things for anyone local, but this name and a couple of wallah's and yallah's work miracles every time the shop assistants are being difficult
> 
> ...


Funny... I do something similar except I just bring the emirati with me whenever I want something.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Funny... I do something similar except I just bring the emirati with me whenever I want something.


LOL my students offered to help me whenever i needed help around here, but i couldn't possibly abuse the relationship. if push ever comes to shove, i might ask one of the boys in the royal family to make a call


----------

